# WOT: The Strike at Shayol Ghul (informative read) by Robert Jordan



## nojyeloot (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, this is from '96, but I had never seen it, neither has many a fellow WOT fan/friend of mine. Enjoy, I did.

_Please, this is not a "bash Jordan" thread. It's simply meant for WOT fans wanting a little history in how it all went down with LTT and the sealing of the Bore, and some clarification on some wars. _

The Strike at Shayol Ghul | Dragonmount | A Wheel of Time Community


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!


----------

